# Ormskirk B/Holiday Friday 18th April *** Only Â£25  ***



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi all, the best deal me and Birchy could get for a twilight meet was Â£40, however we have found a fourball price for Â£100 (Â£25 each) via www.teeofftimes.co.uk Me, Gary, his mate and probably Bluewolf/Qwerty hope to make up the first fourball. A few others are also possibles, so anyone else game get your name down here. The times are for after 2.00, and we may play around then, post up any firm interest here, but then we'll appoint a captain to pay/sort each fourball as we fill up. This is also an opportunity to play any OOM matches, or if any strangers or regulars just fancy a cheap knock at a very good course.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2014)

I'd be up this if any in my group want to take me on?


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 3, 2014)

Looking forward to getting back There, Its a Superb course and Â£25 is a steal.  :cheers:

Im surprised they're advertising on Teeofftimes though, standards must be dropping.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 3, 2014)

lets dance stu  :cheers:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			lets dance stu  :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Superb Gaz, let the sledging begin!!


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 3, 2014)

Fancy this... Let me check with the bos....


----------



## Odvan (Apr 3, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Fancy this... Let me check with the bos....
		
Click to expand...

Likewise; Karl you're in my group ain't ya?


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'd be up for this mate. At least if I go, no one would have to worry about finishing last!


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 3, 2014)

Quite fancy this but not sure what were doing at Easter yet.

Will keep an eye on it, if anyone needs to complete a 4 ball give me a shout


----------



## chellie (Apr 3, 2014)

Me and HID could well be interested in this.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2014)

This is turning into something now, all we need is for Scouser to come along and spoil it :ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Likewise; Karl you're in my group ain't ya?
		
Click to expand...

Hey you - I seen him first.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok people, lets have some firm yes's in the next few days, so far confirmed:-

Me
garyfromderry
garyfromderrysbezzie
Qwerty

Davemc
StuC

I suggest that if we are unfortunate enough to only get 11, that we split the cost 11 ways, so that 3 dont have to miss out, if everyones ok with that.

Possibles

Bluewolf
Karl102 (possible OOM match v me or Odvan)
Odvan
NWJocko
Chellie
Chellie's main squeeze 
Podgster

I'll try and pay tomorrow for the first fourball - is everyone ok with 2.00-2.30 tee times, before I pick a time?

Come on, Birchy's not playing so we may have a chance of winning on the day, just to need to nobble podge......mmwwwwuuuuhhaaaaahhhhaaa


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I suggest that if we are unfortunate enough to only get 11, that we split the cost 11 ways, so that 3 dont have to miss out, if everyones ok with that.
		
Click to expand...


was thinking that. its only a few quid extra either way. :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok people, lets have some firm yes's in the next few days, so far confirmed:-

Me
garyfromderry
garyfromderrysbezzie
Qwerty

Davemc
StuC

I suggest that if we are unfortunate enough to only get 11, that we split the cost 11 ways, so that 3 dont have to miss out, if everyones ok with that.

Possibles

Bluewolf
Karl102 (possible OOM match v me or Odvan)
Odvan
NWJocko
Chellie
Chellie's main squeeze 
Podgster

I'll try and pay tomorrow for the first fourball - is everyone ok with 2.00-2.30 tee times, before I pick a time?

Come on, Birchy's not playing so we may have a chance of winning on the day, just to need to nobble podge......mmwwwwuuuuhhaaaaahhhhaaa
		
Click to expand...

Oy cheeky boy... I confirmed this afternoon via E-Mither.. Nothing says popular like being kicked out of the first 4 ball when steady Dave wants to play.....


----------



## peterlav (Apr 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Oy cheeky boy... I confirmed this afternoon via E-Mither.. Nothing says popular like being kicked out of the first 4 ball when steady Dave wants to play.....

Click to expand...

Dan, do you fancy playing our match? Only heard good things about Ormskirk but never played there


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Dan, do you fancy playing our match? Only heard good things about Ormskirk but never played there
		
Click to expand...

Go on the Mate. Let me be the first to contribute a load of points to the Peterlav scoreboard   Should be a good knock.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2014)

I thought you were still checking, love. Apologies. The groups will probably be mixed up anyway to incorporate any OOM matches being played. I'm sick of Gary's "experimenting" anyway, so I'll arrange a player push cash transfer, via Harry redknapp, this afternoon. We'll wait till the weekend to give a few more to confirm,then arrange the fourballs, and a few captains who can pay for each fourball, then collect the moolah off the others. I'm not birchyMidas, you know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok people, lets have some firm yes's in the next few days, so far confirmed:-

 Me
 garyfromderry
 garyfromderrysbezzie
 Qwerty

 Davemc
 StuC
Bluewolf, Peterlav    
 I suggest that if we are unfortunate enough to only get 11, that we split the cost 11 ways, so that 3 dont have to miss out, if everyones ok with that.

 Possibles

Karl102 (possible OOM match v me or Odvan)
 Odvan
 NWJocko
 Chellie
 Chellie's main squeeze 
 Podgster
2 fourballs so far, anyone else, or if the possibles can please confirm in the next 2-3 days.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 4, 2014)

Confirmed. I'm in.


----------



## peterlav (Apr 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Go on the Mate. Let me be the first to contribute a load of points to the Peterlav scoreboard   Should be a good knock.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, wouldn't be so sure about that mate. Have you been reading 'Mourinho's Mind Games' book!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Ha ha, wouldn't be so sure about that mate. Have you been reading 'Mourinho's Mind Games' book!!!!

Click to expand...

No mate, but I have been flicking through "How to play golf to a new, totally unrealistic handicap, that is the work of a sadistic handicap commitee." Not the most gripping of reads to be honest...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			No mate, but I have been flicking through "How to play golf to a new, totally unrealistic handicap, that is the work of a sadistic handicap commitee." Not the most gripping of reads to be honest...

Click to expand...

In other words he got stuck on a big word on page 2 and gave up


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			In other words he got stuck on a big word on page 2 and gave up 

Click to expand...

It wasn't a big word, it was NR.. I was going to give you a ring to see what it means...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			It wasn't a big word, it was NR.. I was going to give you a ring to see what it means...

Click to expand...

It means *N*ext *R*ound will be a good un


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			It means *N*ext *R*ound will be a good un  

Click to expand...

And was it?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			And was it? 

Click to expand...

Don't think ive played a full round since with my own ball, will let you know :rofl:


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm up for this guys.  How far is Ormskirk from Chester?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 4, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			I'm up for this guys.  How far is Ormskirk from Chester?
		
Click to expand...

Its about 50 mins I reckon.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 4, 2014)

Birchy, Can't you sack the Egg Chasing?  Could be a crackin' meet if we get the weather :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Birchy, Can't you sack the Egg Chasing?  Could be a crackin' meet if we get the weather :thup:

Click to expand...

He won't sack the Rugby. It's the biggest game of the year.. Bulging men in tight shorts.. He'll be in dreamland for a week...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 4, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Birchy, *Can't you sack the Egg Chasing?*  Could be a crackin' meet if we get the weather :thup:

Click to expand...

Oh dear! Somebody wash his mouth out!!! 

Good Friday in rugby league is like

England vs Germany
Liverpool vs Man utd
Ali vs Foreman
Europe vs USA
Scouser vs Bluewolf

Rolled into one! Ultimate grudge match 




Its just not happening my friend! The missus would kill me for even suggesting it :rofl:


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Its about 50 mins I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent.  Stick my name down.

Look forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Excellent.  Stick my name down.

Look forward to meeting you guys.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along McBroon. Be good to meet you..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok people, lets have some firm yes's in the next few days, so far confirmed:-

 1. Me , garyfromderry ,  garyfromderrysbezzie,  Stuc (I'll collect the money from these chaps) 
 2. Qwerty,Davemc1 ,  StuC , Bluewolf,                                                                                                                              
 3. Peterlav,Mcbroon,Odvan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      I suggest that if we are unfortunate enough to only get 11, that we split the cost 11 ways, so that 3 dont have to miss out, if everyones ok with that.

 Possibles

 Karl102 (possible OOM match v me or Odvan)
NWJocko
 Chellie
 Chellie's main squeeze 
 Podgster
 Nearly 3 fourballs so far, anyone else, or if the possibles can please confirm in the next 2-3 days. Can someone out of each group volunteer to collect the money from the other 3. I've been warned from Lincoln quaker that sometimes there can be a kerfuffle and bookings not being honoured, due to it being a bank holiday. I'll do the first fourball booking today, to test the water, and we'll go from there.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2014)

I've just paid/booked for the first one, I'll wait until it's confirmed by the club first. I've booked 2.20, but they can move it upto 40 minutes potentially, so lets see how I get on first with the first booking.:thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 4, 2014)

stuc is in two groups there!   I know hes good but hes not that good!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 4, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			stuc is in two groups there!   I know hes good but hes not that good!  

Click to expand...

He is in the first group and his echo is in the second :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok people, lets have some firm yes's in the next few days, so far confirmed:-

 1. Me , garyfromderry ,  garyfromderrysbezzie,  Stuc (I'll collect the money from these chaps) 
 2. Qwerty,Davemc1 , Peterlav , Bluewolf,                                                                                                                              
 3. Mcbroon,Odvan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      I suggest that if we are unfortunate enough to only get 11, that we split the cost 11 ways, so that 3 dont have to miss out, if everyones ok with that.

 Possibles

 Karl102 (possible OOM match v me or Odvan)
 NWJocko
 Chellie
 Chellie's main squeeze 
 Podgster
 Nearly 3 fourballs so far, anyone else, or if the possibles can please confirm in the next 2-3 days. Can someone out of each group volunteer to collect the money from the other 3. I've been warned from Lincoln quaker that sometimes there can be a kerfuffle and bookings not being honoured, due to it being a bank holiday. I'll do the first fourball booking today, to test the water, and we'll go from there.:thup: I didn't delete anyone by mistake did I?


----------



## peterlav (Apr 4, 2014)

Splitting the cost is fine with me, although I'd be surprised if we don't get a few more interested.

What time tee did you get Pete?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 4, 2014)

Pedro, I've had a call off Duffers today and he wants to play at ormskirk if there's space and it doesn't interfere with anybody's match.

Let us know la.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm in for this bud! You want the dosh before hand or on the day?!?


----------



## chellie (Apr 4, 2014)

Would it be OK for a couple of non forummers to come?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Pedro, I've had a call off Duffers today and he wants to play at ormskirk if there's space and it doesn't interfere with anybody's match.

Let us know la.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, we can use him to pad out a group, 2 of my mates are considering it also.



Karl102 said:



			I'm in for this bud! You want the dosh before hand or on the day?!?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got the dosh to pay for everyone, so need people to organise into fours and pay the head honcho, who will book through the website.



chellie said:



			Would it be OK for a couple of non forummers to come?
		
Click to expand...

If you have two Anne, as well as you and Simon, you would be better to book as you four. I've asked for 2.40, but still to be confirmed. 

I still havent had the full confirmation back yet, so lets see how this goes first in case Ormskirk renege on it, with it being a bank holiday - I'll be well cheesed off if they do.

Does anyone else have a www.teeofftimes.co.uk account? We've still got two weeks to go,anyway.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, we can use him to pad out a group, 2 of my mates are considering it also.



I haven't got the dosh to pay for everyone, so need people to organise into fours and pay the head honcho.



If you have two Anne, as well as you and Simon, you would be better to book as you four.

I still havent had the full confirmation back yet, so lets see how this goes first in case Ormskirk renege on it, with it being a bank holiday - I'll be well cheesed off if they do.

Does anyone else have a www.teeofftimes.co.uk account? We've still got two weeks to go,anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I'll sort out 4 ball 2 mate. I'll wait till you've had confirmation though..:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'll sort out 4 ball 2 mate. I'll wait till you've had confirmation though..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Top man, Dan. People like you are why we are so succesful and a band of bruvs in the NW. :thup:You could even be an honorary scou........t.

Ok people, lets have some firm yes's in the next few days, so far confirmed:-

1. Me , garyfromderry , garyfromderrysbezzie, Stuc (I'll collect the money from these chaps) 
2. Qwerty,Davemc1 , Peterlav , Bluewolf, 
3. Mcbroon,Odvan, Karl102, Duffers

I suggest that if we are unfortunate enough to only get 11, that we split the cost 11 ways, so that 3 dont have to miss out, if everyones ok with that.

Possibles

NWJocko
Chellie, Chellie's main squeeze and guests
Podgster


----------



## chellie (Apr 5, 2014)

I won't know about others until after the weekend but just looked on teeofftimes and it now says none available for the 18th.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2014)

chellie said:



			I won't know about others until after the weekend but just looked on teeofftimes and it now says none available for the 18th.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I saw that and tried again myself.

Although they say that they will confirm within 60 mins if a workday, or by the next day, still nothing. _ I sent teeofftimes an e-mail asking for the confirmation about 10 this morning - still nothing. Watch this space, but not looking good._


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, I saw that and tried again myself.

Although they say that they will confirm within 60 mins if a workday, or by the next day, still nothing. _ I sent teeofftimes an e-mail asking for the confirmation about 10 this morning - still nothing. Watch this space, but not looking good._

Click to expand...

Been on a few times myself and it looks like they've removed the tee times after realizing that they've made a mistake. Looking at a Plan B. My course has tee times available, but I don't know if I can sign any more than 3 guests on at a time. I'll speak to the Pro on Monday about it...


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 5, 2014)

If Ormskirk isn't a goer I'm happy to sign folk on at Fairhaven for a game?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2014)

Just a quick question to everyone who has committed, or those that can - would you be willing to pay Â£30.

If we can get 12 or more, I will ring them and say come on, 4 already have a booking  (if they honour it), and you can have another 8 at least.

The best price me and Birchy could get on a twilight was Â£40, previously. The secretary seems a decent bloke when Ive spoken to him. I would (and I'm sure gary would) be willing to give up our Â£25 option, if they would let us all on for Â£30 each. So, is everyone willing at Â£30,if you can all answer one way or t'other.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm still willing mate :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 5, 2014)

Happy to pay LB and 99% sure I can make this now.

Offer still stands if you can't work your magic!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Happy to pay LB and 99% sure I can make this now.

Offer still stands if you can't work your magic!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate - if it doesn't work out..........option 2 - could you, Chellie and hubby get a few on, but we'll all share the green fees out, so if some have to pay full price (they wont as such).

Either that or we'll all go to frodsh.......

We'll still try with Ormskirk though first, may have to be Monday before I get an answer though.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm happy to pay Â£30 mate...:thup:

@NWJ, would the new hole be open by then? Really looking forward to playing that..


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cheers mate - if it doesn't work out..........option 2 - could you, Chellie and hubby get a few on, but we'll all share the green fees out, so if some have to pay full price (they wont as such).

Either that or we'll all go to frodsh.......

We'll still try with Ormskirk though first, may have to be Monday before I get an answer though.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't like to confirm for Chellie but sure it wouldn't be a problem, was going to put that in my post but thought it might be a bit presumptuous!

That would be 9 at Â£15/Â£20 (not sure of the rate!) so splitting the costs, if any are paying full Monty, should soften the blow....


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'm happy to pay Â£30 mate...:thup:

@NWJ, would the new hole be open by then? Really looking forward to playing that..
		
Click to expand...

Not sure tbh....

Played with a committee member today who ( in between looking for another of my shocking drives) said it was opening in "a couple of weeks"....

There's the captains drive in and a big elite comp on the week(s) after so not sure if they'll save it for then. It looks ready now though.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 6, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Not sure tbh....

Played with a committee member today who ( in between looking for another of my shocking drives) said it was opening in "a couple of weeks"....

There's the captains drive in and a big elite comp on the week(s) after so not sure if they'll save it for then. It looks ready now though.
		
Click to expand...

Would make sense to save it for the big comps wouldn't it? Never mind, I'll tame it at some point...

Oh, you'll be happy to know that I've stuck with the Cobras and tucked away the Orkas mate.. Once the 2 new Cobra wedges were delivered, the bag was just too pretty to not play with..


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 6, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Wouldn't like to confirm for Chellie but sure it wouldn't be a problem, was going to put that in my post but thought it might be a bit presumptuous!

That would be 9 at Â£15/Â£20 (not sure of the rate!) so splitting the costs, if any are paying full Monty, should soften the blow....
		
Click to expand...

In saying that....

The tee seems to be booked out for members all day. 

So, unless there are only 9 interested you might struggle to book on any visitor groups.

Let me know how you get on with Ormskirk and take it from there.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Would make sense to save it for the big comps wouldn't it? Never mind, I'll tame it at some point...

Oh, you'll be happy to know that I've stuck with the Cobras and tucked away the Orkas mate.. Once the 2 new Cobra wedges were delivered, the bag was just too pretty to not play with..

Click to expand...

I would love to play it aswell, I get a shot on it :whoo:

Those cobras are too nice not to play with, just hope they don't do you're elbow in again! What happened  to the X2 Hot Batman...?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 6, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I would love to play it aswell, I get a shot on it :whoo:

Those cobras are too nice not to play with, just hope they don't do you're elbow in again! What happened  to the X2 Hot Batman...?
		
Click to expand...

Decided to delay the fitting till after I had the cortisone injection, then I took the Cobras to the range the day before the injection and was absolutely smoking them. The gapping with the new wedges was perfect, and I thought that the X2 Hots would leave a massive gap requiring another wedge... Plus, they're ugly as sin...


----------



## chellie (Apr 6, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Wouldn't like to confirm for Chellie but sure it wouldn't be a problem, was going to put that in my post but thought it might be a bit presumptuous!

That would be 9 at Â£15/Â£20 (not sure of the rate!) so splitting the costs, if any are paying full Monty, should soften the blow....
		
Click to expand...

No problem with me and HID signing some in Rate is Â£20. We can bring guests on the 18th looking at BRS and that date could be the date the hole is opened.


----------



## chellie (Apr 6, 2014)

Just thought Michael, who Iains played with might be able to join in as well so that would be another 3 available. Will need to ask him if he's free though.


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy to pay Â£30 but I won't be able to play if it's pushed back to the 18th - coming back home on the 17th.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy to pay Â£30...


----------



## Odvan (Apr 6, 2014)

No probs with thirty notes.


----------



## peterlav (Apr 6, 2014)

No problem with paying Â£30 for Ormskirk


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Happy to pay Â£30 but I won't be able to play if it's pushed back to the 18th - coming back home on the 17th.
		
Click to expand...

Hello mcbroon, it was always going to be the Friday b/holiday 18th - can't you make this?

Qwerty - you ok with Â£30?

Chellie - do you have 3 or 4 in your group?

If mcbroon can make it, qwerty is happy with Â£30,Chellie has 4, we will then have 17 players including NWJocko.

If people can confirm the above tonight, I will then call them tomorrow and see if they can oblige us all at Â£30 each. To help I may have to ask them to push it back until 4.00 onwards - is this a problem for anyone?


----------



## chellie (Apr 6, 2014)

LB, it's a definate for us two as the others don't know yet. If that's going to cause problems let me know.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello mcbroon, it was always going to be the Friday b/holiday 18th - can't you make this?

Qwerty - you ok with Â£30?

Chellie - do you have 3 or 4 in your group?

If mcbroon can make it, qwerty is happy with Â£30,Chellie has 4, we will then have 17 players including NWJocko.

If people can confirm the above tonight, I will then call them tomorrow and see if they can oblige us all at Â£30 each. To help I may have to ask them to push it back until 4.00 onwards - is this a problem for anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I'll go with whatever you can sort mate. I just wanna gowf with some gowfers.


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello mcbroon, it was always going to be the Friday b/holiday 18th - can't you make this?

Qwerty - you ok with Â£30?

Chellie - do you have 3 or 4 in your group?

If mcbroon can make it, qwerty is happy with Â£30,Chellie has 4, we will then have 17 players including NWJocko.

If people can confirm the above tonight, I will then call them tomorrow and see if they can oblige us all at Â£30 each. To help I may have to ask them to push it back until 4.00 onwards - is this a problem for anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, had a total brain fart there - for some reason I thought someone mentioned pushing it back to the Monday. Haven't even had a drink 

The 18th is absolutely fine :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello mcbroon, it was always going to be the Friday b/holiday 18th - can't you make this?

Qwerty - you ok with Â£30?

Chellie - do you have 3 or 4 in your group?

If mcbroon can make it, qwerty is happy with Â£30,Chellie has 4, we will then have 17 players including NWJocko.

If people can confirm the above tonight, I will then call them tomorrow and see if they can oblige us all at Â£30 each. To help I may have to ask them to push it back until 4.00 onwards - is this a problem for anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Â£30 is fine mate :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Sorry, had a total brain fart there - for some reason I thought someone mentioned pushing it back to the Monday. Haven't even had a drink 

The 18th is absolutely fine :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Qwerty said:



			Yep, Â£30 is fine mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers guys, we now have 15 deffos, lets see what tomorrow brings.

If not Fairhaven, subject to availability, is a very good back up - chellie said she'll bake a cake!


----------



## chellie (Apr 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			chellie said she'll bake a cake!
		
Click to expand...

When did you dream that:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2014)

chellie said:



			When did you dream that:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I can but try - Amandajr from darn south makes flapjacks!


----------



## chellie (Apr 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can but try - Amandajr from darn south makes flapjacks!
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, well may see if I can rustle something up then although it's years since I've done any baking!


----------



## chellie (Apr 7, 2014)

How did you get on? Do I need to don an apron


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll have to bail out of this LB somethings cropped up, Garry i'll arrange another day to play you if that's ok.

Pedro if Ormskirk accept your booking let me know and i'll sort you the money.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll have to bail out of this LB somethings cropped up, Garry i'll arrange another day to play you if that's ok.

Pedro if Ormskirk accept your booking let me know and i'll sort you the money.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Stu, you miss more games than Keiron Dyer....


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Bloody hell Stu, you miss more games than Keiron Dyer....

Click to expand...

Haha i know, if i sell my kids i'll make every meet!!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha i know, if i sell my kids i'll make every meet!!
		
Click to expand...

It's tempting sometimes isn't it?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			It's tempting sometimes isn't it? 

Click to expand...

Yes but i'd miss them, i wouldn't miss sour face to be honest!


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 7, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll have to bail out of this LB somethings cropped up, Garry i'll arrange another day to play you if that's ok.

.
		
Click to expand...


stu caught me dialing in my wedges yesterday and s**t himself :rofl:      ok lad, you can get more practice in before I take you to town!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			stu caught me dialing in my wedges yesterday and s**t himself :rofl:      ok lad, you can get more practice in before I take you to town! 

Click to expand...

Haha I'd had too many G&T's yesterday to see what you were doing!!

If it's an earlier tee time I'll be ok, just need to be home for my tart going to work 630pm.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 7, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha I'd had too many G&T's yesterday to see what you were doing!!

.
		
Click to expand...

I'd believe that because you said there was two handball pens.  I had a giggle last night when flanno was brought down on motd2.  I was thinking, oul stu musta been well on!  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2014)

chellie said:



			How did you get on? Do I need to don an apron

Click to expand...

I e-mailed Ormskirk first pleading our case, I haven't spoken to teeofftimes yet, but they rang home.

I'll follow up on the e-mail with a call to Ormskirk tomorrow.

If they dont go for it, we'll go with fairhaven, I think. Have the apron on standby - my trick of holding you up against another domestic goddess, obviously worked...


----------



## peterlav (Apr 8, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			No mate, but I have been flicking through "How to play golf to a new, totally unrealistic handicap, that is the work of a sadistic handicap commitee." Not the most gripping of reads to be honest...

Click to expand...

  Could have the same problem myself mate, just joined a new Club to be told I have to submit 3 cards because I didn't play in a Comp last year, my Handicap has lapsed.

Can you play left handed when submitting your 3 cards?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2014)

peterlav said:



  Could have the same problem myself mate, just joined a new Club to be told I have to submit 3 cards because I didn't play in a Comp last year, my Handicap has lapsed.

Can you play left handed when submitting your 3 cards?
		
Click to expand...

Thats the exact situation I was in mate.. Unfortunately, I played the round of the season for my first card... The guy who played with me was in tears he was laughing so much.. But, in all honesty, it's spurred me on to practice more and my game has never been better..
Still massively inconsistent though..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

I've spoken to Ormskirk this morning, they are looking into options for me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

I hope the secretary will come back to me tomorrow. They have a comp on on that Friday, the Sunday and the Monday.

I think (still subject to price), that if they offer us something it will either be 4.30 onwards (Friday) or maybe on the Saturday. Does anyone have a problem with any of these, although may have to go with the bigger vote, unless we can split it into 8 on the Friday and 8 on the saturday.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 8, 2014)

The headaches involved in organising a game of golf, bet you're sorry you bothered. Anyway I'm still up for anywhere anytime. Free weekend for me. Nice one mate


----------



## chellie (Apr 8, 2014)

We can't do the Saturday as it's April medal for HID plus 4.30 would be too late for us on the Friday, sorry.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll be out then LB, too late on Friday and either comp Saturday or we may now be going away that day.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry mate, but that would be too late on Friday and I'm working Saturday. Thanks for the work though. As always, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't mind the Friday evening pal, but the Saturday is a no go....


----------



## Odvan (Apr 9, 2014)

Likewise i'm good with Friday evening, cheers LB.


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 9, 2014)

Friday evening is ok but can't do Saturday.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 9, 2014)

prefer evening golf anyway!  :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			prefer evening golf anyway!  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Is that cos I can't make it?


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 9, 2014)

Im ok for Friday evening:thup::thup:
Doing Royal Fleetwood early morning also if anyone fancies it!


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 9, 2014)

Pete, I'm working mornings on the Friday, could make 4-4:30 no probs if there is room.
Be a good one to blow the cobwebs off :mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Pete, I'm working mornings on the Friday, could make 4-4:30 no probs if there is room.
Be a good one to blow the cobwebs off :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, Andy - good to see your on the mend.

Chocker in work today, will call again tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi all,

Better news.

They have a comp on which finishes at 15.12 on the Friday, and they have to keep some times just after for people just playing sociable golf. I understand that the 4.30 tee time was too late for some, so here is the best option we have.

3.45 â€“ we have a fourball booked in for this definitely

4.20 â€“ we have 3 fourballs booked in for this time onwards, if that many required, but should be off earlier if quiet.

I know the likes of Bluewolf, NW Jocko, Chellie and hubby would have a problem with the later tee time, so they can have the 3.45. 

The negotiated price is Â£32.50, they wanted Â£35 but I managed to appeal to their better nature. Also bear in mind that our previous best price was Â£40 twilight.I think the normal price is Â£50-60. We need 12 people minimum to get this price. I also need to pay a deposit of Â£10 per person in the next day or so.

We may be able to all get out earlier, but it just depends on tee traffic on the day, but as it is a bank holiday and they have a small membership, I think we should be fine. 

So at Â£32.50 lets be having you, ideally leave the 3.45 to the 4 mentioned (I think its correct). Iâ€™ll also need the Â£10 sent ASAP, so PM me for bank details, balance to be paid on the day. Please also advise if anyone else can only make an earlier time, but the first four mentioned have preference, but Iâ€™ll see if I can get another fourball out just after, if a major problem.

It was a mistake by teeofftimes/Ormskirk, so at least they have come to the table on this one. I hope the extra Â£2.50 wont see a mass exodus, as had to do a quite a bit on this one.

Please confirm, and send the payment through,please:-

3.45
Bluewolf
NWjocko
Chellie
Chellie hubby


Later 
Me 
Gary derry
Gary derrymate
Odvan

Qwerty,
Dave mac
Peterlav
Karl102

Mcbroon
GregBWFC
Duffers â€“ Stuey, is duffers still up forthis?

Cancelled â€“ Stu C

Weâ€™ll still try to sort out groups so matches can still be played, but will see later on. We can also put some out in 3 balls, if it suits better, so we're round quicker.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 10, 2014)

good work pete.   me and my mate are confirmed!


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 10, 2014)

You know you're giving a Scotsman palpitations in asking for an extra Â£2.50 

All good for me.  Cheers for the hard work on this one, look forward to meeting everyone..


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 10, 2014)

Going to have to swerve this LB.

We're going away early doors the next morning so will have to play earlier in the day so I can help my good lady out getting everything sorted.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 10, 2014)

Really sorry about this Pete, but thats still too late for me. Good Friday is the only day over Easter that  I'm at home with the family. The Missus will rightly kill me if I arrange to spend most of the evening playing golf. I would be Ok before 1 but I appreciate that can't be done..

Sorry again..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2014)

Okay 3 down already, unless stuey's mate plays we are down to 11 - can the others confirm quickly.  Does anyone want to bring a friend?


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm in bud! Text me ur bank details....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			I'm in bud! Text me ur bank details....
		
Click to expand...

 Ok mate' let me see if we get our 12 first, then will send the b/d out.


----------



## chellie (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Peter, it's still too late for us, sorry. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 10, 2014)

Pete, still up for this or a game anywhere else if it goes that way. PM or text me ya details as and when ya need too.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 10, 2014)

Pete, if this goes ahead mate, I'm in.
Thanks for sorting this and let me know when you need cash.
On lates this weekend so I'll pick up any message when I can.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 10, 2014)

Still ok for this mate if its late afternoon, let me know when you need the cash :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2014)

We're now down to about 10 I think, from 15.

Anyone else interested, or want to ask any mates. They may still let me do it if we get 10, possibly. Dont send any money, until we know from there.

Me, gary, gary mate, odvan

Qwerty, davemc,mcbroon,gregbwfc

karl102,Peterlav

I've asked some mates, but still havent heard back yet. Will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			We're now down to about 10 I think, from 15.

Anyone else interested, or want to ask any mates. They may still let me do it if we get 10, possibly. Dont send any money, until we know from there.

Me, gary, gary mate, odvan

Qwerty, davemc,mcbroon,gregbwfc

karl102,Peterlav

I've asked some mates, but still havent heard back yet. Will see what tomorrow brings.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm going to try to see if they'll still give it to us with 10 people, and I'll pay the Â£10 deposit each, if they do. We may pick up 1-2 others in the next week.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2014)

Booking accepted @ Â£32.50each.:thup:

Â£10 per person has been paid,balance of Â£22.50 to be paid on the day.

Me, gary, gary mate, odvan

Qwerty, davemc,mcbroon,gregbwfc

karl102,Peterlav

PM me for my bank details andplease pay in the next day or so, if possible.

Still open for 2 more, ifanyone fancies it.....


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot for sorting it Peter :thup:
Im looking forward to it. I know its early season but after seeing in in winter I reckon it'll be in mint condition now.
I'll sent the money over when I get home later, I'll let you know on here when sent. Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Thanks a lot for sorting it Peter :thup:
Im looking forward to it. I know its early season but after seeing in in winter I reckon it'll be in mint condition now.
I'll sent the money over when I get home later, I'll let you know on here when sent. Cheers :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

 Ok fella, Odvan and dave mc have also been sent my b/details.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 11, 2014)

All paid darlin' :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 11, 2014)

Paid sent fella :thup:   do we need anymore, I might be able to snare someone!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the payments, lads.


Me (paid)
Gary derry (paid)
Gary derrymate (paid)
Odvan (paid)

Qwerty (paid)
Dave mac
Peterlav
Karl102 (paid)

Mcbroon (paid)
GregBWFC

Yes, Dave you can bring someone, still 2 specs left. The forumites have had enough time to fill.

Still some scousers and others, to pay. Maybe last payment to hit my account brings a sleeve of new balls, as a nearest the pin prize........ 

Can people advise if they are using it as an OOM match, so I can try to arrange you in a particular group. I think me, Odvan, karl and GregBWFc are in the same group, so we could throw the balls up on the day to see who plays who, but still go out in one group.


----------



## peterlav (Apr 12, 2014)

Cheers for sorting this out Pete, will send money over tomorrow when I'm on the computer.

Bit gutted Dan can't make it, was hoping Valentino or Podgster could make it so we could play one of our OOM matches, but should be a good day anyway


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 12, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Cheers for sorting this out Pete, will send money over tomorrow when I'm on the computer.

Bit gutted Dan can't make it, was hoping Valentino or Podgster could make it so we could play one of our OOM matches, but should be a good day anyway
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate but my knackers would have been severely abused had I taken the only day I was off over Easter and spent it playing golf.. It's already costing me an arm and a leg to take her over to Leeds for the weekend to do some shopping just so I can play in the Open at Moortown..


----------



## peterlav (Apr 12, 2014)

No worries mate



bluewolf said:



			Sorry mate but my knackers would have been severely abused..

Click to expand...

Some people pay good money for that!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 12, 2014)

peterlav said:



			No worries mate



Some people pay good money for that!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have you got your cards in at your new club yet? Oh, and which club is it?


----------



## peterlav (Apr 12, 2014)

Been working non stop, so haven't been able to get any cards in, only managed to play 9 holes since I joined, the sooner I win the lottery the better!
It's Eccleston Park that I've joined, they offer a flexible membership which is perfect for me at the moment


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Deposit paid, you can take me off your bandit list


----------



## thepodgster (Apr 12, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Been working non stop, so haven't been able to get any cards in, only managed to play 9 holes since I joined, the sooner I win the lottery the better!
It's Eccleston Park that I've joined, they offer a flexible membership which is perfect for me at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Worse case scenario I will gladly come and play you at your gaff - no chance of getting in on this as i'd be like Danny if I tried to wangle this one


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 15, 2014)

Soz for being a bit thick Pete, but what time we teeing off ?
I've seen 3:45 and 4:20 looking back.
3:45 is a bit early for me, finish at 3:20 and don't drive a DeLorean


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Soz for being a bit thick Pete, but what time we teeing off ?
I've seen 3:45 and 4:20 looking back.
3:45 is a bit early for me, finish at 3:20 and don't drive a DeLorean 

Click to expand...

 Hello mate, we had one time for the ones who wanted an earlier time, but they aren't playing now. For the early arrivers they can have that. The rest will be out later, or as soon as you arrive, but you can be in the last group if you like.:thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 15, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello mate, we had one time for the ones who wanted an earlier time, but they aren't playing now. For the early arrivers they can have that. The rest will be out later, or as soon as you arrive, but you can be in the last group if you like.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll be there at 4 mate so I'll go out whenever it suits rest of you.
What time you all pitching up ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			I'll be there at 4 mate so I'll go out whenever it suits rest of you.
What time you all pitching up ?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be there from about 3 to have a cup of char before going out. BTW there is a good road in and a woeful road in (full of potholes and bumps) for about 1/2 mile. Take the way where you would turn right into the club. If you go the way where you would turn in left, thats the bad road. Still spaces left, if anyone is game. Peterlav, got your PM, we'll see what pans out.

Edit go lathom lane - cranes lane, and not hall lane(B5240), cranes lane.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 15, 2014)

Be there just after 3 pal... FYI, the way in to avoid the potholes is to go past ormskirk train station... It's a bit of an awkward one way system....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2014)

All deposits received ok fellas, thanks for that.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2014)

Bumpety-bump.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2014)

If 1-2 people decide they fancy it on the day, just turn up for about 3.15, see you all there folks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2014)

Done my knee in at footy on Tuesday, so walked in after 6 tonight, to save it for tomorrow.

See you all there tomorrow - Karl you can play Odvan in your OOm match if you like, with me being crocked.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 17, 2014)

Looking forward to finally getting a full 18 in.
See you all around 4ish, will look to get a flier from work


----------



## Odvan (Apr 18, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Done my knee in at footy on Tuesday, so walked in after 6 tonight, to save it for tomorrow.

See you all there tomorrow - Karl you can play Odvan in your OOm match if you like, with me being crocked.
		
Click to expand...

Im happy with that if Karl is. Gorgeous day for it!


----------



## chellie (Apr 18, 2014)

Hope you all have a great time


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 18, 2014)

Down to eight now, hopefully they wont change the price.

So we'll go out in 2 x 4 balls. I'll hang back and go in the latter one when GragBWFC gets there, after a breather. Karl and Odvan can play their match if they want, so maybe as follows:-

3.45
Karl
Odvan
Mcbroon
Davemc

4.20 ish
gary derry
Tarquin
Liverbirdie
Gregbwfc

If you pay the Â£22.50 balances in the pro shop, or if I'm there about 3.15 just give it to me, see you in the bar for a cup of char.

If everyone's ok with that.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 18, 2014)

grand job, looks like the sun has come out to play ! :whoo:


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 18, 2014)

Fine by me, providing traffic doesn't kill me between Chester and Ormskirk.

How will I recognise any of you guys? Red carnations in your lapels or something...? For my part, I'm in very blue trousers, unshaven and look like I haven't slept for a fortnight. Pretty disgraceful, really. But I'll have my shirt tucked in :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 18, 2014)

Fine with me... See you there about 3.15...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 18, 2014)

Well missing this was well worth it :whoo: Tha Saints got a good friday mauling 

Have a good knock fellas, the weather up that way is stonking today


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the game tonight fellas! Hope my golf didn't spoil it for you! Was a lovely night for it and great cimpany. Ormskirk is a stunning parkland course, well worth a visit. Greens were a bit wooly, but it's early season and we thought they were letting them grow a bit. Odvan deservedly won our oom match. He made some stunning up and downs, bout 4 or 5 I think. When I did find a gir I decided to 4 putt it ! Dave took the dosh from our 4 ball. He won't be off 27 for long! Stunning hole out from 100 yards for a birdie, plus 2 more to boot, including a 4 for 2 for 5 points!!!
Cracking night gents, well done LB for organising!


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 18, 2014)

Yep,thanks to LB, Garry  and Owen for the usual grand company. And for putting up with my at times shocking golf. Highlight  was managing to not lose a ball on the back 9. Great shooting by Pete, 4 over round there is awesome - tough track,really enjoyed it.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Thanks for the game tonight fellas! Hope my golf didn't spoil it for you! Was a lovely night for it and great cimpany. Ormskirk is a stunning parkland course, well worth a visit. Greens were a bit wooly, but it's early season and we thought they were letting them grow a bit. Odvan deservedly won our oom match. He made some stunning up and downs, bout 4 or 5 I think. When I did find a gir I decided to 4 putt it ! Dave took the dosh from our 4 ball. He won't be off 27 for long! Stunning hole out from 100 yards for a birdie, plus 2 more to boot, including a 4 for 2 for 5 points!!!
Cracking night gents, well done LB for organising!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, you're too kind. Also thanks for not mentioning the 8 and 9s! Really was a good evening, really good course, but as ever it's the company that makes it go off so well. Some big hits out there, It was a little disheartening being a good 80/90 yards behind off the tee. However, not sure whether to bank all the winnings or go out and blow the lot on a bag of chips! 
Cheers Pete for arranging, hope to see you all soon


----------



## Odvan (Apr 18, 2014)

Ormskirk is definitely a place I'd play again, the back 9 in particular whilst the sun was starting to set, looked fab. In full, summer bloom it'd be a treat to play but hopefully with quicker greens.

Couldn't really split Karl and I over the first 9 but coming home Karl had some unfortunate run-ins with various green side bunkers that just let me take a foothold at the right time and managed to come out on top after some decent up and downs.

Got to play with davemc1 and mcbroon also and thoroughly enjoyed the company. Watching mcbroon's draw with lovely a swing to match and davemc1 birdie from about 90yrds (not to mention his back to back birdies) was ace and look forward to playing a round with them again.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 18, 2014)

Sods bloody law.

I walked off lee park last night after 6 holes cos my knee was giving me loads of jib after playing footy on Tuesday. I didn't want to knacker up playing Ormskirk today.

1. I then decided to let Karl102 play Odvan in their OOm match, as not sure if I would complete the 18 after the first few praccy swings.

2. I also declined to play Andy greg in a match, even though I thought it might be fairly even with him not playing recently.

3. As the other lads fourball went out 30 minutes before us, i didn't sort out an overall comp for the meet.

I had a 4 over gross, even though playing well within myself with long shots, and had to stand funny (straight right leg)for chips and putts. 

My 38 points was the best score - I won sod all and won no OOm points.

Happy how I played though, I was 5 over gross after 8 (reasonably happy with that, considering). I then parred in with one birdie also on the back 9, with another birdie putt left 1/2 inch short in the jaws.

I think my longest drive today was only about 220 yards - just shows that length isn't everything with about 7 up and downs.

Glad to see Andy greg out there again. :thup: 

Mental note - whats that course in Lancashire that has over 200 bunkers - play Karl there.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 19, 2014)

ormskirk as a course only gets going on the back 9.  some stunning holes there that you would never tire of playing.

I was a bit frazzled today after a heavy nights boozing last night.  eoghan has just gone to bed after a load more cans. about to call it a day myself.

thanks for a another nice day chaps.   

LB as usual shows why he is such a good player. quietly complies the pars. simply a steady player than rarely puts a foot wrong. makes it look so easy.  as we all know it bleedin isn't! :thup:   well played big man!


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 19, 2014)

Cheers for the game lads.  Agree that Ormskirk is a beautiful course and the back 9 in particular has some lovely holes. Couldn't have picked a better day for it either, which always helps.

I drove it pretty well all the way round but some decent drives got poor results and when they didn't, my iron play was honking, so I didn't threaten any pins. Even when I got on the greens, I could not get a handle on the pace of them at all. Can't remember ever leaving so many putts 5 feet short. Up-and-down birdie out of the green side bunker on 9 was the highlight.

Karl and Odvan had a great match going on and it was tough to split them until near the end when the big man was undone by the tiny green at 14. Karl struggled to get the pace of the greens, same as me, and Odvan's short game was imperious all the way through - he must have made at least half a dozen up-and-downs. It's tough to beat someone who keeps shutting the door in your face like that.

As for Dave, 3 birdies, including 1 from 70 yards (I called it just as it landed  ) and 2 back to back when the rest of us were racking up much higher numbers. Great play and he hit plenty of good shots the rest of the way round too. He won't be off 27 for long if he carries on like that. You might want put your winnings towards a new DMD - that 700 yard reading it gave you on the par 3 4th was a bit dubious 

All in all, it was a grand day out in great company. Cheers LB for organising and for letting me crash in on one of your meets. I'll definitely give you guys a shout next time we're down and similarly, if any of you are up in or around Edinburgh any time, drop me a line and I'll be happy to take you for a game.

PS one extra thank you to Odvan for piloting me back to the M6. My Scottish sat-nav was obviously confused by the heat and couldn't work out where the hell we were, so thanks for the guidance.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 19, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Karl had some unfortunate run-ins with various green side bunkers that just let me take a foothold at the right time and managed to come out on top after some decent up and downs.
		
Click to expand...

Lets just say it was a real Birchy helicopter moment.  You guys were very polite and i think i got away with murder.  If you had played with me before you would have let me have it..... Was a real Birchy helicopter moment. 135 yard par 3 and came up 5 yards short in the front bunker... cue knife out over the green into another bunker, knife back across into another, +1 more and a chip and 2 putts..... Only to hear Dave, who stuffed a pearl to 2 ft and tapped in for birdie say "easy hole that"....
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 19, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Lets just say it was a real Birchy helicopter moment.  You guys were very polite and i think i got away with murder.  If you had played with me before you would have let me have it..... Was a real Birchy helicopter moment. 135 yard par 3 and came up 5 yards short in the front bunker... cue knife out over the green into another bunker, knife back across into another, +1 more and a chip and 2 putts..... Only to hear Dave, who stuffed a pearl to 2 ft and tapped in for birdie say "easy hole that"....
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nice going Karl.. Never mind, after the Srixon ball fitting at Clarke's, that'll never happen again..

Me and Scouser enjoyed a leisurely stroll around Houghwood in the blazing sun, and for once no wind.. Scouse took an early lead, but then the hills sapped his energy and he wilted in the sun, leaving me free to take a comfortable victory..

On a side not, I took the opportunity to take the boy out with me. I thought he may benefit from learning how to behave on a golf course before he decides whether he wants to play or not. He did well as a ball finder and flag tender (only stepping on Scousers putt lines .)


----------



## thepodgster (Apr 19, 2014)

bluewolf said:










Click to expand...

Was this pic before or after the hills, having his backside handed to him, or biting his tongue so he didn't shout at your boy (he has history shouting at people with profanities included whilst on the course recently) for stepping all over his lines.

On the plus side he has given me the low down on your game and how to get in to your mind!!!!!


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 19, 2014)

Also, apologies to the rest of the lads for shooting off straight away last night.
We finished a bit later than I thought and I was up at 5:30 this morning for work :angry:
Lovely course in that weather, think I've got a society day there in August.
I know the lines now  (left is bad, left is bad :rofl


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 19, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Was this pic before or after the hills, having his backside handed to him, or biting his tongue so he didn't shout at your boy (he has history shouting at people with profanities included whilst on the course recently) for stepping all over his lines.

On the plus side he has given me the low down on your game and how to get in to your mind!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That was on the 16th tee mate. The match had finished several holes before that.. You can just see the green behind them both....

My mind is a dangerous place to be matey. Like a cross between the Sahara and the Antarctic. Barren, empty of anything but the hardiest of survivors.. People have got lost trying to get into my head...


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 19, 2014)

Just a couple of pics.... One of the best parkland back 9's you will play in the NW...


----------

